

Join us in funding women and minority iOS developers - LadyMartel
http://makegameswith.us/summer-academy/scholarships

======
xiaoma
This is especially concerning considering how poor of job public schools are
doing for boys already. There's an absolutely massive gender gap in college
enrollments (~59% female to 41% male) and yet more and more organizations are
making "scholarships" of this sort. It's already ethically troubling to reward
people based on their anatomy, but doing so in high school to the detriment of
an already severely marginalized group is reprehensible.

For boys coming from the poorer half of family backgrounds, a non-traditional
path in tech is often their best or even only credible shot at a middle-class
life.

[http://higheredlive.com/missing-men/](http://higheredlive.com/missing-men/)

[http://www.denverpost.com/ci_23717131/carroll-gender-gap-
col...](http://www.denverpost.com/ci_23717131/carroll-gender-gap-college-
campuses)

------
staticelf
Yes, help fund these people on the basis on what gender they have or if they
have said nice things about other people with another gender or sexuality.

Because _that's_ equality people!

\--- Edit: Downvoted immiedietly of course. Is it just me that thinks it's
weird to have a community where we activly encourage to treat people special
just because of their gender/sexuality/political thoughts.

It's a bit like "fund me, I vote on Obama" or like the more hilarious "fund me
because I want to get stinking rich". Each one of those tells me exactly the
same on the work that person is doing.

Jon Lajoie has a "kickstarter" for getting rich:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSR3h1wUoS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSR3h1wUoS8)

~~~
namenotrequired
I'm confused, why do you refer to minority developers as people who "have said
nice things about other people with another gender or sexuality"?

~~~
staticelf
Because there were some applicants that didn't look like they were in a
minority group.

~~~
romanovcode
I also can add that a individual is minority in one place, but opposite in
another.

I would probably be a minority in Pakistan, or mainland China, or gazillion
other places. Nobody would give me any special privileges there, mind you.

